# The Dormy Hotel Ferndown Dorset



## SouthWestShadows (Jun 27, 2014)

The Dormy was one of the largest traditional style Country Conference Hotels on the South Coast. Set in 12 acres of landscaped ground.

The hotel Closed its doors in 2004 due to financial issues and wasn't bringing as much revenue as the other De Vere hotels in the same chain, since then the hotel has suffered servere vandilism and rejected proposals untill early March of 2014
when plans were approved for the site to be built into a nursing homes.

The last time we visited the demolition had already started and the swimming pool area was no more and the Hennesay resturant was gone, we are ever so glad we were able to get a few snaps in April 2014 before demolition began .... ​

DSC00092 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00032 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00034 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00028 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00038 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00101 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00099 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00096 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00036 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00102 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00109 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00067 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00077 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00078 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00075 by southwestshadows, on Flickr


DSC00069 by southwestshadows, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like it was pretty swish in its day! Great photos.


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 29, 2014)

Amazing that eejits like these owners and planners wait until the chavs have had a good go at these places before they decide what to do with them. Seems to be the trend.
Thanks for "smashing" photos. You presented it well. Jim.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 29, 2014)

Great first post! 
thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Blimey that was a lot bigger than I was expecting! 
Shame it's in such a state, but lovely pics all the same!


----------



## Ghostrecon (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks a great place to explore, don't think I'd go swimming in the pool though. Shame its just gone to ruin like that.


----------



## Brizellious (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I was lucky enough to explore here before the demolition took place. I recorded a video of our exploration if anyone is interested in watching [ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S0MIEJcycsU[/ame]

This was a creepy place in part the basement and the pool area was very creepy. In fact near the pool room I thought I heard someone in the changing room and went in to have a look and no one was there but I had an overwhelming feeling I was being watched and actually scurried out quickly like a little girl haha


----------

